# One Year Ago Today...



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

My H was away on business. That morning, we were talking & making big plans for our anniversary, which was the next day. He was telling me how much he loved me & couldn't wait to get home to see me. He was talking about renewing our wedding vows the next year.

That afternoon, I found out from the phone records that he'd been talking to OW 2-3 hours a day & texting her @ least 200 times a day. When I brought it up, he refused to talk to me, absolutely would not answer his phone. He texted that he was going to his buddy's to do some soul-searching. He maintained OW was only a friend, that it was all innocent, that I was all kinds of crazy.

He then went on to tell me IN A TEXT that he didn't know if he loved me & didn't know if he was leaving me, didn't know when or if he was coming home. The next four days were the absolute worst hell for me. 

I found out later that he was w/OW that whole weekend. He spent our anniversary texting her all day from work & then went to her house. That weekend was also Easter, & while my son & I sat here not knowing what the hell was going on, H was spending it w/OW & her kids.

Whew...sorry, folks, just needed to get that out today. It feels good to get that out of my system.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So, so sorry.

How are things now?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. So lame! How are you now?


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

that s just so unfair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting through the 1 year point is kind of liberating. This time last year it started, but you can also track the end and from that extrapolate the new beginning. 

Choose life.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

publicuniversity said:


> What's so unfair?


Her story - the H spending their anniversary and Easter with the OW...


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm great actually. I'm working a lot more than I have in years, totally supporting myself & my son. I'm about to finish my second semester in college (I'd been trying to go back for ten years). I've even recently started talking to a fella who's had his own heart broken by a cheating W, so we're on the same page w/just wanting to be friends but w/an added bonus 

Most important, I feel like I'm really finding myself again. I was lost for a long time. Plus, I've never been by myself as an adult. I'm getting to know me.

ing, you're dead on. it is liberating, & it is absolutely a new beginning. I've followed your story, & I want to thank you; I've gotten a lot of strength & inspiration from you & from all you guys on TAM. You all really helped me get through this last year.


----------

